# Misting System Pump Source



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I've been trying to think of a way to get a cheaper misting system built as i've already bought two of the Big Apple Herp systems. I don't want to dish out the dough for the Rainmaker and i don't want to build one using a garden sprayer. So i took a close look at the pumps that came with the Big Apple systems and saw a little "Flojet" logo. So i went to Flojet.com and found that they do indeed make these pumps. Check out this link:

http://www.flojet.com/prodInfoApp/s...ogId=Industrial&categoryId=FIESP&typeId=FISP4

That is the exact pump from the Big Apple system. I haven't called any of their distributor's to find a price for it, but my bet is that these will be a heckuva lot cheaper. All that would be needed would be an extension cord to wire onto the pump, tubing, nozzles, a timer (found the same ones at Home Depot for $20), and a reservoir.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Can you post a picture of the timer you picked up at home depot? Thanks


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is the timer:


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

There are several different brands of digital timers that most hardware store should carry, Timex, Intermatic, etc. They all work good with misting systems. I use the timex digital timer and it only cost my $15. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

You will probably want a pump with more pressure than that. Some where around 200psi will power multiple misting heads whereas something like 50psi will only power a couple. The type of pump you want to research is called a piston pump, make sure its got plastic or stainless parts instead of brass or copper.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

This is the same pump that i have on the two misting systems i bought from Big Apple Herp. I know its only 55 psi, but they say it will power up to 20 nozzles. I was thinking it would be beneficial to get this pump directly from the source rather than buying it from another reseller (Big Apple) and paying that much more.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So how much is this pump?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Don't know yet, called my local distributor but the person that coule help me had already left for the weekend. I'll call again on monday.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

The rainmaker jr systems are only 45 or 50 psi pumps and are rated up to twenty tanks also. You wouldn't need anything more than that.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I've been down that road, Mindcrash. I'm hopeful that you get a better answer than I did. If you get better news than I did, we'll celebrate here. :lol: You have to buy in some serious numbers (like lots of 100) to get a price break to make it any cheaper than what Big Apple Herp is selling the systems for. 

I did put together a misting system cheaper than the Big Apple herp system, but it will only reliably power about 3 heads with any length on the hose and the motor is not supposed to be run for more than 1 minute. I've been using this one since January, and I was hoping to put together something for hobbyists to be able to buy for under $50 . . . but making the numbers work has been more difficult than I first thought. :evil: If you can get it done, YOU DA MAN!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

So what happened to the windshield washer fluid pumps people were talking about? Were they not strong enough?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Mindcrash,
Did you find out about the pumps?
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

It was a busy day at work today. I'll make sure i call them tomorrow.

Sorry about that.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok, just got off the phone with the supplier. She told me the pumps are $37.30 apiece and there is no minimum order. Add another $20 or so for a digital timer and the cost of a bucket, hose, and nozzles, and it should be significantly cheaper then the commercial systems.

If anyone is interested I can order some pumps for a group buy.

PM me if your interested.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I am intersted. Give me a PM.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow that's an amazing price. Makes me feel stupid for buying the vivaria misting kit for $120. At that price you could buy a bunch and sell them for 50 bucks through here and still be doing us all a valuable service.

Nice work!


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok, it will be easiest to just give everyone the info. 

Here is the pump info:
Flojet Solenoid Pump ($37.30 from my local distributor)
OSC Pump HF 115V VT 25PK
Part #: ET508-324

To find your local distributor, go to http://www.flojet.com and click the Distributor Locator at the bottom of the page. Fill out your info, and in the last box named "market" select industrial, as this product is in their industrial line.

Hope this can save everyone a buck or two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

Crash - 

I cant get to that page at all. The link works for you?


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

alright so browsing through flojet's site and i'm curious, what does it mean when it says "runs dry for short periods"?
does this mean that it can startup with no fluid in it without
hurting the life of the pump? or does this mean its only for intermitten use... the description says that it can run for >1000hrs constantly...
just curious


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

Are these them? If so, nice! We can plug them right into 110V outlets! Has anyone used one of these for their system, and have the worked? What a great deal if so!
http://www.jabsco.com/prodInfoApp/s...4&page=0&catalogId=Appliance&categoryId=FHACR


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

what about this one, seems like it will do alot of tanks as well...

http://www.jabsco.com/prodInfoApp/s...7&page=0&catalogId=Appliance&categoryId=FHACR

not sure about price, maybe i'll call them later as well,
anybody got an idea about how much the rest of the parts will cost?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Joe,

yep, those are they. The exact model # is ET508-324, the last one listed on that page i believe. This will plug straight into the wall, but you need to splice a cord and plug onto it first, easy enough with any extension cord, no ground needed.

As for the distributor page, it wasn't working for me today either, but it has worked in the past. You could call them as well i believe.

I don't know about any of the other pumps, I just know that this is the one bigappleherp.com sells with their misting kits. 

I think the other largest expense would be a timer, $15-$20. Buckets and tubing are cheap. You can get nozzles and elbow/tee pieces from bigappleherp.com or cloudtops.com.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Wal Mart has the digital timers for around $11 
The cheapest price I have found.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Does anyone know and online or phone retailer for the ET508-121?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've got an old esspresso machine :shock: that I was thinking about using the pump out of, should have more than enough pressure, and I'm assuming since it is a food beverage item, it would be safe.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Joe, I ordered the pump today model ET508-324 from a place in Allentown. $37.30 shipped but they had to build it, so it will take 2 weeks to get here. I can PM you the number of the place. 
Ed


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Ed,

Keep us updated on how it works, I haven't ordered one as i don't have need for it yet, but plan on doing so when i do.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Guys just incase u didn't notice, it only lasts 1000 hours of intermitent use


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I will keep you posted on progress! 

1000 hours of intermittent run time. Since I'll only be using this pump for about 5 minutes a day that would be 30+ years. That should be enough! 

Ed


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Are these pumps quiet? Mine from Wetworks can wake the dead.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Ed Martin,

I'm in Bethlehem and will be setting up a rack for a bunch of frogs later this summer. What store did you order from? I'd like to purchase a pump as well and want to put the order in now to get the building started.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

bostonfrogger...

Mine are kind of loud when starting up but tend to quiet down after a few seconds, still not silent though.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Ed,

I was just wondering if you have received your pump yet and how it worked out.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Aaron, I did not get it yet.... since they had to build it for me, they said it would be at least 2 weeks. This is the third since I ordered it. I'll give it until Friday and then give them a call. I'll keep you posted. 
Ed


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I had a friend who used a water pump from an RV to power his misting systems, anyone try this?


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I am interested in seeing how the pumps worked out. I have a distributor that will order one for $41.00 plus I need to pay for the shipping, another $8.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I will be getting a Shurflo 3.8gph 120VAC pump (these are the RV pumps someone was talking about Flojet makes some too) in the next couple of weeks. I may be able to get more, if anyone who would be interested and what price would you be willing to pay? The only reason I ask is because I would need to convince my accountant (girlfriend) that this is a sound investment.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its been a while since this has been active, but i was wondering, do any of the suppliers of these pumps ship? The closest one to me is in Allentown PA and id like to order it.


----------



## medicineman (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi, I'm at the other side of the globe and it is quite difficult for me to find the right misting equipment for vivaria. Those that are available are just too much, which are intended for bigger applications such as greenhouses, not to mention the pricing (at least more than $1000 a set)

So I came accross this portable high pressure pump that people usually use for water jetting/cleaning air conditioning system or pressure-wash cars. So I tried out a cheapo $2 brass nozzle from agriculture shop (which I think is far from the vivaria fine standard) and plug it in to one of such machine... and it works like a charm, spaying wist for 6-7 feet away, and to consider it is an old machine and I tested trough those big diameter compressor hose, I think a new one with proper small high pressure hose and fine nozzle can run at least 2 dozen of nozzels with no problem at all. Later I find out that such cleaning pump runs at more than 200 PSI on jetting and cost around $ 200, which is a real bargain. 

What do you think?


----------

